
Rdio shutdown announcement - crabasa
http://blog.rdio.com/us/2015/11/important-news-from-rdio.html
======
greenyoda
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10577339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10577339)

